# sarabi (persian mastiff) a fighter dog which not famous in world but except iran!!



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

they are big dogs with strong muscles , big head , warrior nature with shepherding duty !
in afghanistan , pakistan and exc unfortunately they used for fighting against afghan (taibadi) , alabaii and other fighter breeds in betting avents . they can growing to 85 cm and 90 kg in good condition (my mean that just eating enough food in day not eating dry bred for a day!!!! ). they breedig to tollerate hard condition , less food , bad weather and love the lowest from their owners!!!!! i think they are strong as well as tosa inu in fight .unfortunately this breed has not registered to now . here i upload some pictures of this breed . hope to be useful for experts .


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's horrible dogs are being bred and used for fighting purposes...


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Agreed Avie. And didn't another poster tell us about this breed in the Picture area? Anyway the dog is cool looking, but intimidating.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Question: why have you put up a photo of what seems like a dog fight? That can't be advertisement for the breed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think that cruel acts to animals should be glorified or admired. Or that the people who engage in those cruel acts should be admired no matter what else they do. It's fine to admire the individual dogs but do try not to glorify their horrible owners or their horrible actions.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I really don't like the photo of what appears to be a dog fight. If you would like to educate people on the breed of dog, that's fine, but please don't use images like that to promote this breed. Dog fighting of any sort should never be promoted or respected, for that matter.


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

Well said Avie, Willowy and pawsaddict!!!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks a little like Sam, and yeah, I don't appreciate the dog fighting pictures, either.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Impressive looking dogs.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I love the name more than anything. Partly because of Lion King and partly because my dog's name is also Swahili. They look really tough. The dog in the grey-ish picture looks so sad.


----------



## PrinceandSlayerMcD (May 20, 2013)

They are pretty interesting looking dogs. Very large.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

All of you are right. this abomination act which unfortunately done in afghanistan , pakistan and exc has changed the application of these beautiful ancient breed as far as the dogs are trained to fight so hardly. its not just for this breed , unfortunately i heard that taibadi in afghanistan , bully kuta and tosa inu in japon are used for this purpose which create very horrible views. sarabi is the native breed of iran that do not used for this purpose there . iranian people like them and use that for shepherding .


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

I do apologize from all of you the really dog lovers!! I had deleted the picture which demonstrates war view when you informed me about the disadvantages of that . I did not mean to discus about that . i wanted to introduce this beautiful breed to prevent their owner of this act like iranian .


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for deleting the pictures of two dogs fighting.
Sarabi is a majestic, beautiful ancient breed that should be preserved and used for their original purpose. Which is guarding.
Fighting dogs is inhumane and haraam.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

MountainDogs said:


> Thank you for deleting the pictures of two dogs fighting.
> Sarabi is a majestic, beautiful ancient breed that should be preserved and used for their original purpose. Which is guarding.
> Fighting dogs is inhumane and haraam.


I am so glad to hear that (haraam)!
this word is indicate the amount of hate in you for fighting dog . I agree with you my friend.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

here is some other picture which help you to get more information about this breed . sarabi has som various tip . less hare , mass hare , ghare (black) and etc that unfortunately due to lack of science work on this breed to save , all of them are bred empirical rather than scientific . but i like less hare more!!


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Sarabies have many similarities with turkish kangal . but they have som differences between each other like diameter of their shank , size of hip , size of the body and som differences in their face .


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Please tell me if this is against guidelines of this foru, I'll be happy to remove it
I use to be part of another forum, & some of the users there actually promote Dog Fighting(of that particular breed), they weren't u iran, but they believed that any dog (breed), no matter what it's original purpose was-should be bred & used in it's a original purpose. 

I don't respect anybody that believes dogs should be fought, should be breed to fight, or anyhting that promotes dog fighting.
They are beautiful dogs, they are gigantic too,beautiful built.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

hamid said:


> here is some other picture which help you to get more information about this breed . sarabi has som various tip . less hare , mass hare , ghare (black) and etc that unfortunately due to lack of science work on this breed to save , all of them are bred empirical rather than scientific . but i like less hare more!!


That one on the upper right looks so much like Sam.  All he'd need was a black marked tail and he'd be my pup's brother...of course, my dog is not related to these in any way shape or form, but the resemblance is striking.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> That one on the upper right looks so much like Sam.  All he'd need was a black marked tail and he'd be my pup's brother...of course, my dog is not related to these in any way shape or form, but the resemblance is striking.


that puppy which u talking about is a very high blood sarabi which cost 5000 $ ! if you like him you are so tasteful my friend . please up some pic from sam


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Please tell me if this is against guidelines of this foru, I'll be happy to remove it
> I use to be part of another forum, & some of the users there actually promote Dog Fighting(of that particular breed), they weren't u iran, but they believed that any dog (breed), no matter what it's original purpose was-should be bred & used in it's a original purpose.
> 
> I don't respect anybody that believes dogs should be fought, should be breed to fight, or anyhting that promotes dog fighting.
> They are beautiful dogs, they are gigantic too,beautiful built.


yes my friend . I heard that some alabaies are trained for this purpose too .


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

JazzyTheSiberian--that's sick that they promote dog fighting and want to keep the breed in that line of purpose. I hope those oddballs know that the dog isn't a prop and actually has feelings. It knows when they're hurt. Good thing you're off that forum, all of those people should be banned and looked into. I bet they do that. 

Thankfully the good (I hope) outweighs the bad for dog lovers. And hamid--nice shots of the Persian Mastiff (the newer ones you posted). The only one I don't like is the black one.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

hamid said:


> that puppy which u talking about is a very high blood sarabi which cost 5000 $ ! if you like him you are so tasteful my friend . please up some pic from sam


This is/was Sam at 8 weeks. He's a St. Bernard mix.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> This is/was Sam at 8 weeks. He's a St. Bernard mix.


Sams pic not uploaded properly . please repeat again! thank you!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I can see the picture just fine.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

but i can not!! i refreshed that and not working . can you re upload again my friend??


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

hamid said:


> but i can not!! i refreshed that and not working . can you re upload again my friend??


What if you tried going to this link: Photo


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Avie said:


> What if you tried going to this link: Photo


sam is gorgeous . good and big toe , good snout .i think has gsd blood in it is there any akita blood too??? this akita mix is very similar to your beautiful dog!


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

here is a strong sarabi hop you like it .


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

There could be akita. Sam's father is completely unknown. His mother was full St. Bernard, but the rest is only an educated guess.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> There could be akita. Sam's father is completely unknown. His mother was full St. Bernard, but the rest is only an educated guess.


I guess wrong again your puppy is beautiful but Do you still have access to that st bernard?? one of my friends hae a stb . that breed is amazing .


----------

